# What is the best tank habitat?



## KristinM (Jun 7, 2011)

I am new to the forum and would like to say it looks very informative  Im looking forward to learning new things! 

I bought my first Betta on the weekend gone by. Growing up I always kept tropical fish in proper aquariums but now that I live alone I havent had the space. But life was empty without them so I decided to start small and buy a Siamese fighter. I had them over the years but always just as an addition to my tank. 

I must admit Im totally in love with this little guy though! I went against what the majority of pet shop owners advise and bought a tank that is a foot wide and has proper airation in it. 

However I have read that plastic ornaments can hurt them and damage their fins and bodies. Is this true? I took them out and replaced them with real plants. 

I would like him to have the best quality of life as possible. I seem to have forgotten so much! So i will be asking a few other questions in relevant thread if that is ok


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and to the wonderful world of Betta keeping.....ask all the question you need.....

For plastic plants...some can be too rough and snag-tearing the delicate Bettas fins....you can do a pantyhose test to be sure....run pantyhose over the plants and if they snag them the plants will also snag the Bettas fins....silk or live plants are usually better choice.....

Love to see pics.....


----------



## KristinM (Jun 7, 2011)

That's a good idea. i have taken them out temporarily though anyway just to be safe. 

I DID try and snap a shot of him but he was having none of it and found a nice spot of a broad leaf and refused to come out for his picture!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello Kristin and welcome to the forum.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi and welcome. I would stick with the real plants. That is more what they would be used to in the wild, and it makes sense on a chemical standpoint as well. Not to mention, if you really get into the plant thing, there are some amazing things you can do with a glass box full of water and some green stuff. Good luck and look forward to seeing you around here.


----------



## KristinM (Jun 7, 2011)

I have removed the fake plants - besides the fact that they could harm him i think they are cheap and nasty looking! all natural now


----------



## cableguy69846 (Apr 19, 2011)

KristinM said:


> I have removed the fake plants - besides the fact that they could harm him i think they are cheap and nasty looking! all natural now


Very nice. Some fake plants look ok, but nothing beats the look of the real thing. Not to mention, real plants will help filter the water in his tank.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree. I will I had the guts to go with live plants! But I seem to kill the stupid little java moss ball I got so...  I'm going to stick with just fish. If you can handle plants though, it's a great idea! Go for it!


----------



## KristinM (Jun 7, 2011)

You will see the plant in my picture - i know it sounds weird but i used them in my old tropical 3 foot aquarium and i never had a problem. they grow prolifically in the garden and thrive when submersed in water and have never caused harm to any fish. in fact i have seen them for sale in certain stores. I have no idea what they are called though!!!!!!


----------

